# Canadian dude looking to buy lighting, but get shafted by the US



## Noslen (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm looking to get this for my 10 gallon tank, but i can't find it anywhere. 
-Current USA Nova Extreme T5 18" 2X18W

Foster smith has it, but they were gonna charge $200 just of shippin this fixture hahha.

Why does Canada always get shafted for these novality products haha. You guys have options on where i can get good lighting for soft reef lighthing? i know about the 24" but i wanna keep the lighting within the size of tank (20inches)

thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Doesn't BigAl's Canada carry that brand?


----------



## Noslen (Jul 6, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Doesn't BigAl's Canada carry that brand?


they're out of stock

but i found that Amazon.com will sell it 115 shipped. and after currency change probably $130 ca

Does anyone have any better options?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Did you check to see what MOPS carries? mops.ca


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Have a friend in the USA buy it for you or pending where you are in the GTA drive down and pick it up either at a purchased PO box or a friends PO box. We're ~1hr from the boarder. Been a while since I looked at this but I know there are PO boxes on the border of Buffalo.

If you have a friend ship it you'll very likely not get reamed on the taxes as I'm sure your friend would give thier time to help you out as a 'gift'  when helping out with the shipping.

There is a long standing service that I know of from a trusted community base at www.candlepowerforums.com which is a package redirect and from all accounts packaged and handled professionally. I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://oceanaquatics.com/store/product/2284/Nova-Extreme-T5-18"-Saltwater/


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

also remember customs. you can get it shipped for that price, but you will definitely be paying extremely high customs fees.

so much for free trade eh?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I've used CBI USA (http://www.cbiusa.com/) to drop my goods and drive up across the borde rto pick it up.

When you declare them to customs you'll have to pay taxes and such. I had to ship my catback on my Impreza as UPS is charging me arm and leg to ship at my door.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

BettaBeats said:


> also remember customs. you can get it shipped for that price, but you will definitely be paying extremely high customs fees.
> 
> so much for free trade eh?


If you use UPS, then definitely high custom fees, but if they ship US Post then they only charge $5 for customs fees, the rest of the charge will be taxes (ie: HST).

Harry


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

BaRoK said:


> I've used CBI USA (http://www.cbiusa.com/) to drop my goods and drive up across the borde rto pick it up.
> 
> When you declare them to customs you'll have to pay taxes and such. I had to ship my catback on my Impreza as UPS is charging me arm and leg to ship at my door.


How often have you used this? One of my friend bought a 60" TV and got screwed by them because they put a hold on the item and ask for more than what they initially stated. They practically hold your item for ramsome. He was really pissed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I've only used it once. I called in before shipping my order to them asking for price. Once the parcel is at their disposal, I picked it up three days later.

Never had problems at the border as long as ou declare it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> H
> There is a long standing service that I know of from a trusted community base at www.candlepowerforums.com which is a package redirect and from all accounts packaged and handled professionally. I'll see if I can find the thread.


I've used these guys to have stuff shipped to me from sellers that don't sell to outside the US

http://www.myus.com/cgi-bin/aff/new_landing.cgi?id=1000721&gclid=CPuLzc-D66ICFQiD5QodnDTzfQ


----------

